# Crashing test level before dr. Appt.



## Beedeezy (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been on Test E 500mg a week for five weeks and have a appointment to see my doctor about low T. 
What is the optimal time from last pin to blood work?

I know if I was gonna run PCT I would wait two weeks before starting that. My goal is to walk into the office with test levels low. So synthetic out of system and not enough time to recover. 

I have spoken with an other board member that gave me a time frame for himself but was wonder what others think is the best time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2015)

Probably 3 to 4 weeks should be sufficient


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 4, 2015)

Ya ^^^what she said^^^ haha... 4 to be safe...by safe I mean trt required levels lol


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok thanks. 
4 weeks was the number we had discussed and I value the members opinion so I haven't pinned since talking with him. 
I was so much looking for a excuse to pin (although I would love to stretch longer) I was more concerned with my levels coming back up too soon.   
Last pin was jan. 31st and appointment is first week of March so I'll just stay the course. 
As always your inputs are much appreciated!


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ya ^^^what she said^^^ haha... 4 to be safe...by safe I mean trt required levels lol



Time to buckle in and get ready to feel like shit...


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 4, 2015)

Omg so that's how you get on trt. It's never crossed my mind lol


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know if that's how but I'm gonna give it a try. 

Two years ago I was 27 had my doc to blood work and I was in the 350 range. He told me that was normal and I never got a second opinion. Here we are now and I'm like wtf! 350 normal for a healthy 27 year old?
Now I'm 29 different PCP and more knowledge. Even if I wasn't trying to set myself up for success I would debate 350 with my doctor.


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> Omg so that's how you get on trt. It's never crossed my mind lol



Bet you're glad you're a member here now huh?


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 5, 2015)

This is genius


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 5, 2015)

Disclaimer: I/we do not condone misleading, lying,  or tricking any medical professional and this is only for educational purposes. 

Beedeezy


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Feb 5, 2015)

hypothetically if this worked.. would your doc want you in for testing every so often? or would he just keep writing you scripts


----------



## nightster (Feb 5, 2015)

I crashed mine with prohormones before getting tested... the problem was I was too low and the dr. Had me get an mri and other tests..   Now he just wants me in every 6 months or so.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 5, 2015)

jawbrkr814 said:


> hypothetically if this worked.. would your doc want you in for testing every so often? or would he just keep writing you scripts



I believe your doctor will do multiple bloods early on to find the sweet spot for your dose. After figuring that out maybe bi-yearly.


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2015)

jawbrkr814 said:


> hypothetically if this worked.. would your doc want you in for testing every so often? or would he just keep writing you scripts



You will get in a pattern with your Doctor. According to my pharmacist they can not script Test for more than 6 months because it is a controlled drug. So at best, you'll be back in 6 months. Good chance the Doc will run tests at 2 or 3 months to find his (not your) sweet spot. Most Doctors will run bloods every 6 month before renewing your script.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 6, 2015)

snake said:


> Bet you're glad you're a member here now huh?



I joined for a lot more than that brother. But it comes with the territory I guess


----------



## Tank707 (Feb 6, 2015)

thank you for the knowledge


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 6, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Time to buckle in and get ready to feel like shit...



crash isn't that bad I recently experienced it to see what it was like you loose your sex drive a bunch of motovation but not all I still trained. pp gets the job done but not as good its more a eh then a ahhhhh yea! that was about it some e2 issues but I still dosed my stane 

I began my normal trt dose 200mg w/k again and everything was back to normal in 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 6, 2015)

as for my bi yearly physical what I do is just drop what ever dose I happen to be using 6 weeks before my bloods and run 100mg w/k test like he wants me to this puts me 435ng/dl or so which is where he likes it. its ez once you get on to keep the doc happy


----------



## automatondan (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys! This is a great thread! Just a quick question... Theoretically, I could do this with the prohormone diabolix too I assume....? Does anyone know the ideal time to get tested for HRT (to ensure low levels) with an oral like that? (Orals typically have a WAY shorter half-life than injectables, correct?)


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 11, 2015)

The problem now is that it's hard to find PHs where I love to accomplish this. Would have to do this with test now if I wanted to do it
.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

I did this exact same thing... was prolly around the 2 month mark... my test lvl came back well below the norm.im alreqdy on the low side.. however,  and I'm not sure if all urologist r alike and look for the same thing but he wasn't really concerned with low t lvls... it was the free testosterone lvl.. that number didn't seem to be effected at all and was in the normal range.. hope u have better luck than me


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 26, 2016)

..........


----------

